# feel alone



## aloneinlife (Nov 19, 2012)

ive been married for 12 years now have a 12 kid i love with all my heart. we only got marrid cause she was having my kid i got to say it has been like living in pure hell with her. in the 12 years only kissed my wife one time and thats ok with her not with me she tells me she never been in love with me and she loves my cause im kids dad. one time try to talk to my kid she beg me please not to leave her so i just stayed. but now just cant take been cussed and put down everyday just want to be happy i know been here it will nevr be.i cant make myself leave my kid.for past 5 years been sleeping alone on the floor have to beg for any sex then its hurry up do what u got to do get off me. i hate to even come home i dont know what to do anymore. all most everday i wish the lord would just take my life. i do my best to make her happy but never enough give her whole pay check i clean i cook do anything she ask what do i do im so alone


----------



## dumpedandhappy (Aug 17, 2012)

Listen brother, ask yourself this, what is that kid of yours gonna be like when out in life, as an adult?

What are you and that woman teaching the kid? 

Everything you describe is so wrong. Your kid is 12? Then I would be out the door. Gone. 

You gotta find happiness in this life. I admire your sacrifice, but only to a point. 

This isn't any way to live your life. A loveless home, no hope of any normalcy, God help you man! God help the kid! 

Make changes. Make them now. Don't wait anymore. There is a rela life out there waiting for you, with love and happiness, respect and kindness. 

It's your choice. Continue to sacrifice everything for nothing and let you kid learn to do the same..or MAN up and make drastic changes, show the kid and that woman what ENOUGH looks like. 

There is an entire world outside. Waiting. 

God favours those that helps themselves. 

Trust in God, trust in his love. You can't fail. You certainly can DO BETTER!


----------



## RollDamnTide (Nov 19, 2012)

From someone who is "against divorce" ... Get the heck out of there and fast

Make sure you get a good lawyer and keep an eye on your child, if not 100% custody

Are you a masochist?


----------



## aloneinlife (Nov 19, 2012)

even the things she has done to me dont want her to do without. we have two cars one is down right now there is someone thats wants to love me just not sure what to do


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

I think you do know what to do - you just don't have the courage to do it. Make your decision, but just remember you are setting an appalling example to your child by acting weak and choosing to live a miserable life (and yes it is your choice).
Your wife is also an adult so you can't feel responsible for her, especially as she doesn't seem to respect you that much either.


----------



## aloneinlife (Nov 19, 2012)

yea and i have made my mind up its time to go and try to be happy..i never cheated on my wife the whole 12 years but at same time never been in love with her..i have been talking to this lady she wants to love me and be apart of my life im just afaried to let her in my heart after been put down for 12 years been told no one will ever want u my heart hurts for love what do i do now


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

Before you start getting involved with anyone else you need to sit down and think....
- what do I REALLY want my life to look like?
- what would my IDEAL partner look like? What would they think about things? What would they like to do?

Many people jump from one relationship to another because they're not happy in one and they think the next one will 'fix' things. Often it's low self esteem and fear of being alone that makes us take whatever comes along.....
Don't do that. Spend a bit of time to define what sort of person would really make you happy and believe that they WILL show up. It really works!


----------



## aloneinlife (Nov 19, 2012)

there is a woman that wants to love me ..ive never been in love my whole life so afraid to let her love me been hurt so long been alone im not going to do..it may not be right thing to do but at this point in life i got to go with my heart just hope my kid will understand..my wife is pure evil i will have to move out when she at work call and tell her its over if not she will fight me im not about to hit her..things will get real ulgy real fast the day i leave


----------

